# Change name on Portuguese Birth Certificate



## Shalps

Hello all. I am currently living in the UK. My daughter changed her name by Deed Poll. I need to renew her Portuguese passport but the embassy wants her to change her name on her Portuguese birth certificate. How do I go about that please? Thanks in advance all you fine people.


----------



## oronero

Hi, not sure about Portuguese birth certificates but with UK birth certificates nothing can be altered from the what was originally recorded, with the exception of some minor mistakes or if there has been a change of sex, though these are amended in the margin of the full certificate.

https://www.gov.uk/correct-birth-registration

I would be surprised if a name can be changed on a birth certificate.


----------



## Shalps

Thanks for your reply, Oronero, but when I contact the Consulate they keep asking: "Has the name been changed on her birth certificate." I think with Portugal the name has to be registered in the Conservatoria, on the cartao do cidadao and then the passport. Will check out the link as well. Thanks again.


----------



## canoeman

I think that in Portugal you can only change a name second family by marriage or sex change first name don't believe that change of name by Deed Pole is possible in Portugal.

She might be caught between what she can do between UK Law and Portuguese Citizen Law
This is Conservatoria link http://www.irn.mj.pt/sections/cidadaos


----------



## Shalps

Thanks Canoeman. That link is really great. I've been searching on the internet for something like that. So it's not possible to change her name on the birth certificate but what about the passport. Anyway, thanks. I will have to write to the Consulate again, as the Deed Poll has been accepted by her school here. complicado!
Thanks Canoeman.


----------



## canoeman

As I say I think this is the difference between UK & Portuguese Law, to change the name on her Portuguese Passport requires the name on her Portuguese ID or Citizen Card changing and that I believe can only be done by marriage.

Personally I'd consult a Solicitor or Lawyer, to find out and save yourself a lot of "unhelpful" help from Consulate or the Conservatoria where this would be registered if it's possible


----------



## Shalps

Thanks for the advice, Canoeman. I think I'll do that.
Cheers & be well


----------



## anapedrosa

My Portuguese birth certificate is quite different from my Canadian one. It lists my life events, such as my marriage. Did you ask the consulate if they could do the name change or if they can tell you who can. In Canada the Portuguese Consulate took care of my birth certificate updates.


----------



## Shalps

Hi Ana. thanks for your comment. Guess what...I have an appointment at the Consulate next week and I have to bring my daughter and all the documents!!! Yay! Fingers crossed! Will let you all know the outcome! Thanks for what a great bunch of people you all are!


----------



## Be Happy

Hi Shalps - Just came across your message. Can you share the outcome of your appointment ?


----------



## MrBife

Best guess would be that she took a ticket from the little red machine and is still waiting ?


----------



## Shalps

*Change of Name*

It ws way too complicated trying to do it in London. So we went to Portugal. My daughter had to just sign a document saying she wanted to change her name(you have to give a VERY good reason or else they might refuse), paid the 200 euros and then waited. Within a fortnight we got a letter from Lisbon saying that her name change has been approved. Meanwhile we were back in England. Now she needs to go back and get the formalities in place - change it on her Bilethe de identidade, then her cartao da cidadao and finally her passport. We're assuming it should all be done in about 10 days.
Hope this helps someone.
Cheers and be well.


----------



## Shalps

hello Be Happy! Did you see my reply? I can't see it here.?!


----------



## hemantbc

Hi Shalps,

I'm also looking for name change for my son (10 years old). Can you please let me know what supporting documents required and process to follow. I'm staying in london, would that be possible in portuguese embassy in london.


----------



## KCVS

Shalps said:


> It ws way too complicated trying to do it in London. So we went to Portugal. My daughter had to just sign a document saying she wanted to change her name(you have to give a VERY good reason or else they might refuse), paid the 200 euros and then waited. Within a fortnight we got a letter from Lisbon saying that her name change has been approved. Meanwhile we were back in England. Now she needs to go back and get the formalities in place - change it on her Bilethe de identidade, then her cartao da cidadao and finally her passport. We're assuming it should all be done in about 10 days.
> Hope this helps someone.
> Cheers and be well.


I am currently in the same process of wanting to add my Christian name onto all my Portuguese official documentations in Australia. The reason is being all my universities diplomas and my medical registrations in Australia have my Christian name included and I want to register as a doctor in Portugal and save the hassle of having different names. I plan to relocate to Portugal with my family in the near future. 

Contacted the Consulate General in Sydney and wasn't very helpful, saying that the whole process can potential take years and gave me an email with the Central Registry in Portugal to contact.

I sent an email through and have not heard since.

Shalps, can you please give some indications as to the exact steps to changing your daughter's name, please. 

I have my Baptism certificate indicating my Christian name.

Any help and suggestion is much appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Siann27

Hi, I just wanted to know if a minor's birth is to be registered in Portugal and the name is not a Portuguese name (for eg: Mikhail), would the name on his passport and birth certificate in Portugal read as anything else (Michael,Minguel etc). I really love the name Mikhail but at a loss if it would be translated to any of the other names especially on his Passport. 

Thanks for your help,
Si.


----------

